# Literatur und Magazine



## FingerSkill (13. August 2006)

Hoi, ich hab nur ma so ne Frage: Welche Informationsmedien nutzt ihr?

Ich bin Abonent von Sound & Recording
Und habe paar Buecher zuhause.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2006)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmaessig die Keys gekauft.


----------



## chmee (13. August 2006)

Logischerweise das Netz samt aller Foren, zB http://www.logicuser.de
Wenn es ums eigentliche Geschäft geht, Charts analysieren,etc.. http://www.Musikwoche.de
Und immer auf der Suche nach interessantem Hörmaterial.

Keyboards regelmäßig bis 2000, dann nur noch sporadisch, die Berichte und Tipps haben
sich eh' wiederholt. Danach die Erkenntnis, ich muss nicht alle Geräte kennen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2006)

Die besten Infos, und auch die Moeglichkeit direkt mal mit der Hardware zu spielen, hab ich immer direkt im Laden gehabt (City Elektroniker, Duisburg). Vor allem die Moeglichkeit mal direkt was auszuprobieren ist unheimlich viel wert.


----------



## sisela (19. August 2006)

Hi @ all,
unter anderen natürlich http://www.musicianslife.de/. In der übrigens aktuellen Ausgabe gibt es von mir einen Artikel über creative commons.

...

Über Anregungen und Kritik freue ich mich jederzeit...


----------

